
Show HN: Site that compares all EVs in the US - torriep
https://www.evcure.com
======
torriep
I created this site a month ago for people that don't know much about Electric
Cars and want to know what EVs are available for sale in the US.

Most EV sites are dedicated to sharing news but few are acting as a reference
of all EVs available.

Comments and suggestions are very welcome.

Pierre

~~~
gsp286
So many of these are limited availability in only a handful of locations. It
would be helpful if each filter had an additional button to select "available
in my state".

------
asigiam60
I appreciate the info.

